# FODMAP meal ideas



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I need help and please don't refer me to a book. I am wondering for those of you who are doing the FODMAP, what do you eat for breakfast, lunch and dinner and snacks. Any treats that you can eat that help you over any sweet cravings. I need to know what to eat. Like I have seen the list of what to and what not to eat but I need to know how to actually make meals !!Any ideas??


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

TVgirl said:


> I need help and please don't refer me to a book. I am wondering for those of you who are doing the FODMAP, what do you eat for breakfast, lunch and dinner and snacks. Any treats that you can eat that help you over any sweet cravings. I need to know what to eat. Like I have seen the list of what to and what not to eat but I need to know how to actually make meals !!Any ideas??


So I went through my house and moved all the higher fodmap stuff to a different spot. I was left with hardly anything. I had some rice, some rice pasta, some buckwheat crackers and oats. WOW everything else was not good for me...I am doomed.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

For breakfast I alternate between 1. A stew of yellow sweet potato, butternut squash, parsnip, rutabaga, with ginger and cumin seed.This can be cooked ahead and pan-heated as needed.2. Twice-cooked brown rice with maple syrup and almond milk. Again, cook ahead and store.3. Eggs, steamed white potatoes and baconFor lunch1. A salad with lettuce, cucumber, celery, sunflower & pumpkin seeds. oil & vinegar.2. Tomato or butternut squash soup (easy to make from scratch. just add cooked veggies & a little bullion)with gluten-free crackers.3. Spring rolls made with chicken, lettuce, seasoning & rice paper.For dinnerSome type of meat, some steamed or stir-fried vegetable from the can-do list, cooked rice or millet or gluten-free noodles.For snacks1. Homemade energy bars (Tahini, seeds & nuts, puffed rice, maple syrup, cranberries)2. An orange or handful of nuts & berries3. Cup of soup & crackers.Plenty of water & ginger tea.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

TVgirl said:


> I need help and please don't refer me to a book. I am wondering for those of you who are doing the FODMAP, what do you eat for breakfast, lunch and dinner and snacks. Any treats that you can eat that help you over any sweet cravings. I need to know what to eat. Like I have seen the list of what to and what not to eat but I need to know how to actually make meals !!Any ideas??


Hi TVgirl.Here is an excellent link loaded with low FODMAP food ideas and comments.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/135073-fodmap-free-foodstuffs-and-recipes/


----------

